# sous vide duck on Diners, Drive Ins, and Dives



## trx680 (Mar 18, 2017)

Was watching triple d last night and one of the restaurants had duck on the menu. The chef sous vide cooked the cut-up duck at ...83 degrees Celsius if I'm not mistaken. For a few hours. He had seasoned and marinated it previously. Now 83C is about 181F.

Then after the sous vide he lightly floured it then deep dried it.

I'm going to marinate a whole cut-up chicken tonight and sous vide it tomorrow. Then grill it on the charcoal Weber and crisp it up.

I'm hoping it will be similar to a brine where the chicken will be very juicy.

I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 18, 2017)

I am not sure what you meant with the  DDD introduction.

Chicken cooks and tastes nothing like duck. I am not saying sousvide then grilled chicken is not tasty  - just that duck recipes don't really work with chicken.


----------



## trx680 (Mar 18, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I am not sure what you meant with the DDD introduction.
> 
> Chicken cooks and tastes nothing like duck. I am not saying sousvide then grilled chicken is not tasty - just that duck recipes don't really work with chicken.


I was just saying that I saw it on TV. Don't see much sous vide on TV

It gave me the idea to do chicken. I've never cooked duck before so I'll try chicken the way I do chicken.


----------



## trx680 (Mar 18, 2017)

OK, I have a whole cut-up chicken on hand. And I just put together a brine.

Be warned....I'm unconventional and unorthodox when it comes to cooking. I like to go out on a limb and try something different. 













ch3.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 18, 2017






So, I cut a lemon, two halo oranges, half a red onion, and a few cloves of garlic













ch2.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 18, 2017






Then in a large bowl added:

Worcestershire

Soy

pickle juice (from a pickle jar)

apple juice

salt

brown sugar

and a variety of spices that I use on chicken 













ch1.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 18, 2017






then water and chicken into the bowl and in the fridge overnight

will post more pics tomorrow

I plan on vacuum sealing the chicken with some of the citrus garlic, maybe some butter. Then sous vide it....not sure how long or temp yet (I'll do some research) Then finish it off on the charcoal.

----and as I type this I'm watching triple d and for the second night in a row hes at a restaurant  and they are using sous vide!! Lamb/pork sausage patties.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

Following along to see the end result. I haven't had great success with chicken skin crisping up after a wet brine, then Sous Vide. Better luck with just a dry rub, but still not as good as just grilling or oven baking.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 19, 2017)

I'll watch. 
I like the marinade ingredients


----------



## trx680 (Mar 19, 2017)

sv2.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 19, 2017






I used my vacuum sealer to seal up vac/seal the chicken, citrus, onion, garlic, and about a quarter stick butter. Problem I had was when I vacuumed it the juices were pulled to the top of the bag. That worries me because it might not seal with it being wet. So after I sealed it the first time I trimmed off a little bit if the edge and resealed it, which hits a different spot on the bag. I triple sealed it.













sv1.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 19, 2017






using a homemade Rubbermaid container I set the sous vide at 180F

will let it cook a few hours


----------



## trx680 (Mar 19, 2017)

sv3.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 19, 2017






As I wait for the chicken to sous vide I figured I need to make up a glaze/sauce for grilling time.

I looked in fridge and found an open bottle of BBQ sauce as a base. Since I used citrus I used juice from a halo orange, some fresh lemon juice, lil bit of soy sauce, some onion and garlic powder, some peach preserves, honey, and poultry magic.

I have some prosciutto wrapped asparagus ready for the oven.


----------



## trx680 (Mar 19, 2017)

sv4.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 19, 2017






Its been over three hours. Just pulled it out the water. Seals held up good.

The charcoal on the grill is getting hot.


----------



## trx680 (Mar 19, 2017)

sv10.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 19, 2017






was on a very hot grill about 5 minutes before I flipped them













sv9.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 19, 2017






another 5 minutes then I flipped them again and glazed them, Then flipped them back over right away and glazed the other side. Gave them a couple minutes then plated them.













sv8.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 19, 2017






on the plate. The skin started to burn but it wasnt bad













sv7.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 19, 2017






for me a drumstick and thigh. yams, the prosciutto wrapped asparagus, and garlic naan bread.......on paper plates













sv6.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 19, 2017






inside the drum and thigh













sv5.jpg



__ trx680
__ Mar 19, 2017






]inside the breast

ok...what do I think?

Overall not bad but nowhere as juicy as I was looking for. Probably because of the 180F temp. But I was trying to make sure the breast was going to be cooked.

I do not like the breast. Often dry and flavorless no matter how you cook it. I'm a wing and thigh guy. The breast texture was very soft and tender. If I cooked it any longer probably would of been mushy. The texture of the others were good.

The flavor was GREAT!! I like that brine and sauce I put together.

If I was going to do it again I'd like to skip the breast and cook it at maybe in the 125F range for 2-3 hours. But my wife and son eat the breasts so....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 20, 2017)

I've done skinless/boneless chicken breasts for 2-3 hours at 140 half a dozen times now and it's juicy as can be. Finish it with a sear on the grill and it's lights out. 

Not sure about bone in chicken. A buddy of mine did chicken quarters last week for 2 1/2  hours at 140 and it wasn't done. Pics he sent were very red.


----------



## gnatboy911 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm with HillBilly.....2 or 3 hrs at 140 for the chicken breasts with a sear afterwards.  It was outstanding.  I haven't tried bone-in cuts yet, but I'd think the same temp would work fine, just needs longer.

Your dinner looks delicious!


----------

